# Would appreciate some information



## larry C (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey do any of y'all know what the material is called that look's like multi colored baltic birch, (apple ply) plywood? I think it comes in several different thicknesses. I'd be interested in where it can be purchased, and approximate prices.
I'd like to try a couple of turnings using it...

As usual, thanks for the information and help

Larry


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Spectraply??? 

https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/spectraply-blanks


----------



## larry C (Jan 26, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Spectraply???
> 
> https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/spectraply-blanks



Thanks, Rocky, I'll check it out
Larry


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's another option

https://www.cwp-usa.com


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 26, 2018)

You can also try webb wood. They have a couple of different products in different densities. Comes in many colors. The high density stuff is the closest thing I have found to Dymondwood, their testing shows it is actually more dense than dymondwood.

Rich P.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Rocky said:


> https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/spectraply-blanks





The Altitudenally Challenged One said:


> https://www.cwp-usa.com




 Another option???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

larry C said:


> Thanks, Rocky, I'll check it out
> Larry



If you sign up for their newsletter Larry, they send out e-mail notices of any specials, sales, bargains, overstocks. Haven't seen one in a few weeks now, they should be about due to have one coming up here shortly.


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 26, 2018)

www.webbwood.com

I have bought several quarter panels,of the High density phonemic and have been very happy. I have been turning dymondwood for 20 years literally a few thousand pens and still have several hundred pens blanks. This stuff is pretty good.

Rich..


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 26, 2018)

It’s probably cheaper to buy them from Turners Warehouse because CWP shipping is outrageous.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Specials of late usually, not always, but usually include discounts in shipping Lou. Depends on what it is, but a lot of them have gone down of late with $5 shipping, free shipping over a specified $ amount, etc. I think they maybe got the message somewhere along the way, that their deals weren't necessarily deals when customers are paying MFRB rates on SFRB boxes. Especially not when you order a MFRB box full of goodies and they pack it in 2 SFRB boxes. I came to the conclusion that those were probably prepackaged and someone in shipping was simply pulling boxes and sticking address labels on. 

I've just got in the habit of checking shipping rates before ordering, and I check shipping before committing to the order, and if they pull that exorbitant postage rate B_S_ I drop the order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 26, 2018)

I usually only buy when they have the specials because of the shipping.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah... I check shipping on the specials, if it doesn't have a deal on shipping, I'm skeered already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Another option???



Sorry Rock, was having a Senior Moment!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> Sorry Rock, was having a Senior Moment!



Moment? Just one?.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

